# More Lightning than thunder?



## jayb (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey all, looking for a thunder lightning track, only with a higher percentage of crackling lightning than the typical rumbling thunder with the occasional strike. Getting close, any help appreciated.


----------



## Kammo (Aug 2, 2008)

I would be interested in this as well...


----------



## rdwizard (Oct 4, 2010)

Here is a short clip. It is very hard to find lightning without the thunder or sound echo. They kind of go hand in hand. I am still looking. I have the soundtrack from a Perfect Storm unit. It is a 3min track that is looped for an hour and most of it is rolling thunder. I want the crisp lighting sound also.

http://www.freesound.org/samplesViewSingle.php?id=35676


----------



## jayb (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah I don't mind thunder, but just a bunch of low rumbles gets boring.


----------



## jayb (Aug 18, 2009)

Still looking for this if anyone gets lucky


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Here's a track with a whole lotta storminess. Perhaps part of it will have enough lightning to suit you... Thunderstorminosity


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm always on the lookout for a good Thunder & Lightning track...sans the rain. Which are surprisingly hard to come by... I have a few, but I'd rather have some variety, and mixdown my own tracks. I really want to do a THX surround mix one day for true multi-channel lightning...but the variable frequency based delay I'd like on the lighting has been kicking my *** for years. I've run out of ideas trying to get around that requirement.


----------



## jayb (Aug 18, 2009)

Dinosaur1972 said:


> Here's a track with a whole lotta storminess. Perhaps part of it will have enough lightning to suit you... Thunderstorminosity


It's perfect, Thanks!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm glad it is going to work, which I typed because the forum said "Yay!" was too short.


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

How about this? About 11 minutes long and very random..I made it myself...

http://www.4shared.com/audio/q4QdFVM3/ThunderONLY.html


----------



## joshspiderman (Sep 20, 2011)

I personally use my iphone sleep app lol, it has many sounds to mix including a seperate thunder and seperate lightning loop.


----------

